# Southern California cubing, Cube meet?



## BluShehn (Jul 25, 2013)

Normally I would post this as just California in general, but in all honesty Cali is a LONG state, so if North Cali cubers wanna post a separate thread for themselves then they can go ahead. I've searched a lot of old threads from 2009-2011 regarding s. Cali cubing, so I thought to revive it a little.

anyway, any cubers in the Southern California area, around LA, Moorpark, Porter Ranch, Simi Valley, Chatsworth, etc. that would like to have a cube meet?

And if this could actually happen where do you think would be a good place to meet?


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, there's World Championships in Las Vegas this weekend... I'm pretty sure that most Calis are there at the moment. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## BluShehn (Jul 25, 2013)

Well, I didn't want a meetup DURING WORLDS, I figured that if this thread would get enough attention, we could meetup a few weeks from now.


----------



## jayefbe (Jul 26, 2013)

Southern California is one of the best areas for cubing competitions. There's usually at least one every three months or so.


----------

